
Justin Trudeau says Canada will produce “friendlier” AI singularity than China - mayamatrix
https://tech.newstatesman.com/emerging-technologies/govtech-summit-justin-trudeau-ai-canada-china
======
avoidwork
Oh the irony. Canada has significant data breaches, at all levels of public &
priv sector... there's no way we're going to do anything better. No funding,
no infra, no clue.

